# long gone faces of the road



## Matthew LaVergne (Jan 29, 2012)

here's a bunch of pictures i took at some point or another. it's an ongoing documentary project... fuckyeh.





somewhere in maryland




chesapeake




somewhere in tennessee




great smoky mountains or some shit.




"trainwreck"




bum tires still give rides.




montgomery?




D




Ethan


----------



## woodstack (Jan 29, 2012)

awesome pics. fuck I'm missing this baad


----------



## Matthew LaVergne (Jan 29, 2012)

yeh winter in the northeast regions is a bitch


----------

